# You Balenciaga Strap Extension DIY Tricks



## platinum_babie

Hi guys, I've doing some research about strap extensions, and simply replacing longer straps and what they look like and found a ton of good stuff on the forum, except it was in a bunch of different threads so I thought I would compile them here, as well ask those of you to post your pics here of your hacks!!

This list is not exhaustive and i am exhausted, so feel free to add whatever you like 



Using o rings: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/extending-my-mini-strap-with-o-rings-866941.html
 Chain extenders 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22602490&postcount=34
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/i-extended-my-strap-511060.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/turning-my-gh-city-into-a-messenger-bag-654406.html chain and keyrings
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/strap-extension-for-my-pt-629975.html with some looping
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/a-unique-reveal-and-my-city-strap-extender-653594.html doubling the chain
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-me-bleu-roi-diy-extended-straps-citys-892360.html Necklaces from forever21 and GORGEOUS bags!

Using Leather loop and chain http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/for-those-still-looking-for-a-strap-extender-608343.html
Using clasps (pic links are dead) http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/extended-my-part-time-shoulder-strap-crossbody-pics-853969.html
Using boobie planet 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=9941934&postcount=45
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=1801605&postcount=108

Using a scarf http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=6040052&postcount=18
Using Mautto Leather Extender and other trials http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/chain-extenders-864590.html
Replace with Nylon strap http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/classic-city-bags-strap-is-too-short-help-848201.html
Replace with Metallic Chain strap http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/extender-strap-for-first-833733.html
Replace with Pink and Brass from Ebay http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/crossybody-strap-for-my-shoulder-bag-872813.html
Replace with Tapestry Woven Strap http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22600491&postcount=29
Replace with different bal strap, different colour, still works! http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=22609812&postcount=43
Replacing with custom Muatto Leather Strap http://www.mautto.com/product/custom-replacement-straps-for-balenciaga-bags
General discussion and good idea thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/extending-the-city-strap-yay-or-nay-415869.html



For bonus, here is the real deal in Japan:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/long-strap-for-the-city-846215.html


----------



## platinum_babie

I used a pretty cheap method myself. I had a few lobster clips and key rings lying around unused...

I don't like my straps too long but if I want it longer I just add more rings. Right now I have three rings on each side.


*Edit: I showed this to my bf and he said it looks ghetto and asked me if "the damage is reversible" -.-;;


----------



## Sssy

Pods from a lovely ebay seller are perfect as en extension:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
She always has different types of them. They are so beautiful 
They transform my Twiggy and Box in to cross body bags  I'm too lazy to make pictures but seller's photo shows how lovely and practical is this pod


----------



## jp23

I have chain extenders and loops! I prefer the chain!


----------



## sodapop21

great idea of post


----------



## akmal

oh my god, thanks for the tips. ive been looking ways to extend my first


----------



## ElegantRascal

This is so helpful, thank you! I just had a mini-crisis over whether I should swap my City for a Velo, thinking I needed my bag to have a cross-body option&#8230; Just ordered some custom leather strap extenders instead from Mautto, so I'll post a picture when they arrive to help any others who are worrying about this!


----------



## Naminami

platinum_babie said:


> I used a pretty cheap method myself. I had a few lobster clips and key rings lying around unused...
> 
> I don't like my straps too long but if I want it longer I just add more rings. Right now I have three rings on each side.
> 
> 
> *Edit: I showed this to my bf and he said it looks ghetto and asked me if "the damage is reversible" -.-;;


I like your idea.


----------



## Naminami

Sssy said:


> Pods from a lovely ebay seller are perfect as en extension:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handmade-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> She always has different types of them. They are so beautiful
> They transform my Twiggy and Box in to cross body bags  I'm too lazy to make pictures but seller's photo shows how lovely and practical is this pod


Is it can crossbody?


----------



## Naminami

I am trying mine. City using mini pompon strap, different color. What do you think yay or nay?


----------



## amenatics

Naminami said:


> I am trying mine. City using mini pompon strap, different color. What do you think yay or nay?




Ooo interesting! 
Perhaps you could try to add a similar color bag charm then it would look more put together!


----------



## Naminami

amenatics said:


> Ooo interesting!
> Perhaps you could try to add a similar color bag charm then it would look more put together!


Aha! Yes thank for your idea. Red bag charm with red strap will be much better 
Thanks dear


----------



## amenatics

Naminami said:


> Aha! Yes thank for your idea. Red bag charm with red strap will be much better
> Thanks dear



Do post another mod shot of it to see if it works or not!


----------



## cat1967

Nice thread.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## skimilk

LOVE this post! Thank you for compiling all the options!

I actually saw a picture of City with the long strap on my FB somewhere so I asked SA if I could purchase the long strap when I bought my Gris Fossile City last month in Seoul, Korea. She did say it's only available in Japan- ARGH! Japanese people always get all the good stuff! (I'm still bitter from all the Japan-only bonus tracks in my youth.)

I think I'm gonna try the cheap necklace route first, then if it doesn't work I will try Mautto straps- if I do I will let you know how they are.

Thanks again for this super-informative post!


----------



## amenatics

skimilk said:


> LOVE this post! Thank you for compiling all the options!
> 
> I actually saw a picture of City with the long strap on my FB somewhere so I asked SA if I could purchase the long strap when I bought my Gris Fossile City last month in Seoul, Korea. She did say it's only available in Japan- ARGH! Japanese people always get all the good stuff! (I'm still bitter from all the Japan-only bonus tracks in my youth.)
> 
> I think I'm gonna try the cheap necklace route first, then if it doesn't work I will try Mautto straps- if I do I will let you know how they are.
> 
> Thanks again for this super-informative post!



Is it still available in Japan? Which store? I will be going to Japan end October. I would like to check out those long straps.


----------



## skimilk

BTW- a super silly question, is the Boobie called that because- because it looks like a boobie? :giggles:


----------



## skimilk

amenatics said:


> Is it still available in Japan? Which store? I will be going to Japan end October. I would like to check out those long straps.



I don't know, I only heard from SA at Balenciaga in Seoul, Korea. I did read a post linked above that a poster got one from a department store in Ginza, maybe you could call in advance? Or any other Balenciaga boutique in Japan?

Do we have any Bal lovers in Japan who can confirm this?


----------



## cat1967

skimilk said:


> LOVE this post! Thank you for compiling all the options!
> 
> I actually saw a picture of City with the long strap on my FB somewhere so I asked SA if I could purchase the long strap when I bought my Gris Fossile City last month in Seoul, Korea. She did say it's only available in Japan- ARGH! Japanese people always get all the good stuff! (I'm still bitter from all the Japan-only bonus tracks in my youth.)
> 
> I think I'm gonna try the cheap necklace route first, then if it doesn't work I will try Mautto straps- if I do I will let you know how they are.
> 
> Thanks again for this super-informative post!



So a City with longer strap does exist but only for Japan?


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I recently (about a month ago) bought a longer strap in black from a resale retailer. And it came with a pouch and a tag that indicated that precious owner bought the strap from a balenciaga store in Japan.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MiuMiuholic

I shared it at 'show your purchases July/August' thread.


----------



## skimilk

cat1967 said:


> So a City with longer strap does exist but only for Japan?



Yes.


----------



## Summer_H

Thanks for the info - great thread!

I think the red strap with the black bag is an interesting permutation - but would not want to lose my black strap.

The chain options appeal to me the most.


----------



## casseyelsie

skimilk said:


> Yes.




So unfair [emoji37] I'm thinking of buying mini city SIMPLY because I hardly carry my Regular size City.  I'm very much a crossbody type


----------



## Wildflower22

I tried to get a longer strap for a City that I wanted, but I was chastised by the sales associates for even considering it.


----------



## Wildflower22

And that was here in the U.S.  They said they don't have anything for that.


----------



## cat1967

Strange that they sell it only in Japan and not anywhere else.  Also very unfair.  If I had seen it I would have thought the bag was fake.  They should be selling it all over the world.  I really don't get it how Balenciaga changes this style only for one market.


----------



## juriatah

Good thread.  Thank you


----------



## jp23

Wildflower22 said:


> I tried to get a longer strap for a City that I wanted, but I was chastised by the sales associates for even considering it.




Why?! How rude!!! What did they say?! I think it's a very common request! I'm sorry!


----------



## Wildflower22

jp23 said:


> Why?! How rude!!! What did they say?! I think it's a very common request! I'm sorry!



It was this guy in Nordstrom in Nashville. He said in a total attitude that there aren't long straps because the City has been made and worn for years with the short strap. Gosh, I wish I remembered his exact verbiage because it was clearly snarky and unkind. I think I saw steam coming out of my husband's ears because he was so upset someone spoke to me that way, so we left quickly after.


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hi! So the custom Mattuo strap extensions for my City just got to me and they're pretty great - not quite a 100% match, but then my bag's a Metallic Edge in chèvre with the light gold h/w colour which is probably harder to match. You'd never notice any difference in leather or h/w colour at all unless you looked really closely. I think they're going to make the bag much easier to carry. I recommend Mattuo!


----------



## skimilk

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi! So the custom Mattuo strap extensions for my City just got to me and they're pretty great - not quite a 100% match, but then my bag's a Metallic Edge in chèvre with the light gold h/w colour which is probably harder to match. You'd never notice any difference in leather or h/w colour at all unless you looked really closely. I think they're going to make the bag much easier to carry. I recommend Mattuo!



I am really leaning towards getting a strap from them too. Seems like there are lots of good reviews. Which color did you go with?


----------



## ElegantRascal

skimilk said:


> I am really leaning towards getting a strap from them too. Seems like there are lots of good reviews. Which color did you go with?


My bag's in black chèvre, so I got the Low Pebble Black Leather - from what I remember there's another leather available that looks more like agneau, they have a list on the website of all the leathers they do. And to match the light gold hardware I got the Gold #16 hooks, but if you have just normal gold or silver hardware I'm sure that's much easier to match. They're very nice about answering any questions you have, too. Hope that helps!


----------



## jp23

Wildflower22 said:


> It was this guy in Nordstrom in Nashville. He said in a total attitude that there aren't long straps because the City has been made and worn for years with the short strap. Gosh, I wish I remembered his exact verbiage because it was clearly snarky and unkind. I think I saw steam coming out of my husband's ears because he was so upset someone spoke to me that way, so we left quickly after.




Ugh sorry about that j can't believe the things people say! Like it's any of his business how you want to carry your bag!! PLUS you were willing to buy something! Crazy!


----------



## platinum_babie

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi! So the custom Mattuo strap extensions for my City just got to me and they're pretty great - not quite a 100% match, but then my bag's a Metallic Edge in chèvre with the light gold h/w colour which is probably harder to match. You'd never notice any difference in leather or h/w colour at all unless you looked really closely. I think they're goin
> to make the bag much easier to carry. I recommend Mattuo!



Pics?


----------



## ElegantRascal

platinum_babie said:


> Pics?


Here are some I took when I first received it (sorry for the mess!) - I'll try and take more later! It actually looks better when worn.


----------



## platinum_babie

ElegantRascal said:


> Here are some I took when I first received it (sorry for the mess!) - I'll try and take more later! It actually looks better when worn.



Wow it looks fantastic!


----------



## skimilk

ElegantRascal said:


> My bag's in black chèvre, so I got the Low Pebble Black Leather - from what I remember there's another leather available that looks more like agneau, they have a list on the website of all the leathers they do. And to match the light gold hardware I got the Gold #16 hooks, but if you have just normal gold or silver hardware I'm sure that's much easier to match. They're very nice about answering any questions you have, too. Hope that helps!



Thank you! Good to hear they have good CS!


----------



## skimilk

ElegantRascal said:


> Here are some I took when I first received it (sorry for the mess!) - I'll try and take more later! It actually looks better when worn.



I think even in pics it looks GREAT!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ElegantRascal said:


> Here are some I took when I first received it (sorry for the mess!) - I'll try and take more later! It actually looks better when worn.




That looks great!


----------



## ElegantRascal

platinum_babie said:


> Wow it looks fantastic!





skimilk said:


> I think even in pics it looks GREAT!!!





chowlover2 said:


> That looks great!


Thank you all, I'm really pleased with it! And perfect timing for my mid-September trip to Paris! 
(It's so hard to reply to multiple people!)


----------



## Bagluvvahh

l added a chain strap on my city, only cost me $7.39 at my local Joann's store! pardon the messy bed! lt matches my ggh perfectly


----------



## casseyelsie

Has anyone order strap from Mautto.com to use on Bal City?  I'd really love the see mod pic if u have.  TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## ElegantRascal

casseyelsie said:


> Has anyone order strap  Mautto.com to use on Bal City?  I'd really love the see mod pic if u have.  TIA! [emoji8]


Hi, here is mine - I got two 10" extensions.


----------



## ElegantRascal

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, here is mine - I got two 10" extensions.


For some reason I can only attach one picture at a time on my phone - here's a closer look. Sorry for the smudgey mirror!


----------



## casseyelsie

ElegantRascal said:


> For some reason I can only attach one picture at a time on my phone - here's a closer look. Sorry for the smudgey mirror!




Looks great!  I'm not good at DIY at all so I think I'm just gonna use black Crossbody strap from other bag on my black City.  Or use strap from my dark grey Velo [emoji57]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ElegantRascal said:


> For some reason I can only attach one picture at a time on my phone - here's a closer look. Sorry for the smudgey mirror!



That looks great !


----------



## ElegantRascal

casseyelsie said:


> Looks great!  I'm not good at DIY at all so I think I'm just gonna use black Crossbody strap from other bag on my black City.  Or use strap from my dark grey Velo [emoji57]





Pollie-Jean said:


> That looks great !


Thanks, I'm really happy with it! Yeah, I didn't really have any other bag's strap that would work on this one but that would've been my first choice!


----------



## aengimatica

Just joining the chorus to say that I just received two Mautto straps, one for black RH and the other for black ME silver. Both seem to be excellent quality and match well.

I asked for and got swatches of the black options beforehand---free if you're in the USA! In the end I used the Low Pebble Black for the RH black and standard Black for the ME. The ME was the harder match---it's much shinier than any of the options, and Black is the shiniest, but doesn't have much in the way of texture. Honestly, I could have gone with either leather for either bag, now that I have the straps in front of me---but I'm happy with my choices.

Fellow City owners, I highly encourage trying out longer straps! I had never really been a fan of crossbody bags (too long when I don't want to wear them crossbody), until I discovered that the Givenchy Pandora medium is EXACTLY the right strap configuration for me (long enough crossbody, short enough to wear on my shoulder) and I wanted to be able to do the same with my Citys. And I love the way the city drapes when it's hanging lower.


----------



## amenatics

Im currently in Japan and i went to Balenciaga Japan store (in Ometesando) to ask about the long strap.

SA said it is only available and exclusive to Japan. They only have it in black and classic version(brass hardware). Sorry i did not take any picture but the length is like the regular city bag strap plus half a strap length. So it is 1.5x length of normal strap.  

Price was about 23000¥. Sorry I dont remember the exact figure.


----------



## casseyelsie

amenatics said:


> Im currently in Japan and i went to Balenciaga Japan store (in Ometesando) to ask about the long strap.
> 
> SA said it is only available and exclusive to Japan. They only have it in black and classic version(brass hardware). Sorry i did not take any picture but the length is like the regular city bag strap plus half a strap length. So it is 1.5x length of normal strap.
> 
> Price was about 23000¥. Sorry I dont remember the exact figure.




Thanks for the info.  I know someone who's going to Japan soon, how I wish I'm close to that guy to request him to buy for me! [emoji36]


----------



## jp23

amenatics said:


> Im currently in Japan and i went to Balenciaga Japan store (in Ometesando) to ask about the long strap.
> 
> SA said it is only available and exclusive to Japan. They only have it in black and classic version(brass hardware). Sorry i did not take any picture but the length is like the regular city bag strap plus half a strap length. So it is 1.5x length of normal strap.
> 
> Price was about 23000¥. Sorry I dont remember the exact figure.




My SA here in NYC said they are offering long straps now too though!


----------



## skimilk

jp23 said:


> My SA here in NYC said they are offering long straps now too though!



Is this true??????????

In all current colors?????????

Please clarify!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## thompk

I'm not sure whether or not a longer start can be purchased, but I'm going to look into that! 

For the time being I've used lightweight chains I got from Michaels, a Boobie and recently I decided that I'd borrow the strap off my Hip since its hardware is RH, but it's only a tiny, tiny buckle 

I've only used it with a First and think it could be too thin for a City (I don't know and will try it on later), but it's been a godsend!!! 

For reference I'm 5'7" And of course there are little notches to adjust. I LOVE to be able to push my bag around to my back if I need it quickly out of the way!Also, I personally, would have no problem adding a notch to make it shorter or longer! Haha  [emoji4]

If I end up putting it on my black city...ill post pics [emoji272]


----------



## amenatics

The strap does well with your first bag! I love the look of it!


----------



## Richardconroy

Those are awesome tricks. I might have to use some


----------



## thompk

amenatics said:


> The strap does well with your first bag! I love the look of it!



Thanks so much!! It may be too thin for a city, but I will def take a pic. Also, if you happen to have a town or velo in the same color as a city...voila! There is your cross body strap


----------



## xox.lacherie

Just wanted to let everyone know that Balenciaga U.S. stores now offer longer straps for sale! They're adjustable and long enough to wear your bag as a crossbody and retail at $165.


----------



## platinum_babie

xox.lacherie said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Balenciaga U.S. stores now offer longer straps for sale! They're adjustable and long enough to wear your bag as a crossbody and retail at $165.



Thanks! Do u know what colours are available and what hardware?


----------



## xox.lacherie

platinum_babie said:


> Thanks! Do u know what colours are available and what hardware?



I think it depends on the store! I visited the one in San Jose, CA, and they had only black in regular hardware, but I've heard another store has them in gris fossile as well.


----------



## pursegirl789

xox.lacherie said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Balenciaga U.S. stores now offer longer straps for sale! They're adjustable and long enough to wear your bag as a crossbody and retail at $165.



Can you post the link please,... Thank you.


----------



## xox.lacherie

pursegirl789 said:


> Can you post the link please,... Thank you.



I don't know if they're available online, as I visited the store!


----------



## pursegirl789

xox.lacherie said:


> I don't know if they're available online, as I visited the store!



Ah yes, you mentioned it at stores. I was expecting I can just order online,  Thank you for your information...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Two beautiful Mautto chains . So I can modify the lenght  for wearing it crossbody or on shoulder


----------



## AnnaFreud

Pollie-Jean said:


> Two beautiful Mautto chains . So I can modify the lenght  for wearing it crossbody or on shoulder




Is this the work? I need something to turn mine into at least a shoulder bag when I get tired of carrying it by hand.


----------



## Arielgal

MiuMiuholic said:


> I recently (about a month ago) bought a longer strap in black from a resale retailer. And it came with a pouch and a tag that indicated that precious owner bought the strap from a balenciaga store in Japan.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## BPC

For black bags with regular HW, I purchased the longer  strap from Balenciaga.
I also bought a cheap metal strap off of ebay (10 USD) and have been using it with my first. Can also use it for my cities with sh. 
Two pics I previously posted elsewhere.


----------



## laehcar

BPC said:


> For black bags with regular HW, I purchased the longer  strap from Balenciaga.
> I also bought a cheap metal strap off of ebay (10 USD) and have been using it with my first. Can also use it for my cities with sh.
> Two pics I previously posted elsewhere.
> View attachment 3743658
> View attachment 3743659


Hey BPC, the Balenciaga strap looks great, what's the range of length of the strap? For me to wear it cross body ideally, I need a strap that's about 90cm? What do you think?


----------



## BPC

laehcar said:


> Hey BPC, the Balenciaga strap looks great, what's the range of length of the strap? For me to wear it cross body ideally, I need a strap that's about 90cm? What do you think?



Haven't measured the strap in it's entirety, as it's very difficult to pull the prong/tongue out of the tiny leather hole. 
Currently though, the prong is positioned in the shortest part of the strap, and it's just under 38" which is just under 97cm.  
You can always have a leather worker or cobbler put in an extra hole higher up the strap to make it shorter.

I did measure the adjustable part separately, and it's an additional 7" (18cm"), so the total length of the strap is 45" or 114cm.

I'll say this, I'm  not loving the design at all. Trying to adjust the length is very difficult, and I don't think I can be careful enough without causing damage to the leather around the holes/eyelets.


----------



## laehcar

BPC said:


> Haven't measured the strap in it's entirety, as it's very difficult to pull the prong/tongue out of the tiny leather hole.
> Currently though, the prong is positioned in the shortest part of the strap, and it's just under 38" which is just under 97cm.
> You can always have a leather worker or cobbler put in an extra hole higher up the strap to make it shorter.
> 
> I did measure the adjustable part separately, and it's an additional 7" (18cm"), so the total length of the strap is 45" or 114cm.
> 
> I'll say this, I'm  not loving the design at all. Trying to adjust the length is very difficult, and I don't think I can be careful enough without causing damage to the leather around the holes/eyelets.


Thanks for giving me an approximate idea of length. Much appreciated!

My issue with the original leather strap is it does slip off my shoulders. I tried extending it with a chain but still couldn't wear it cross body; it was uncomfortable. I love my City and I need my hands free, cross body is the only way I can still use it. Thanks for the information again!


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Haven't measured the strap in it's entirety, as it's very difficult to pull the prong/tongue out of the tiny leather hole.
> Currently though, the prong is positioned in the shortest part of the strap, and it's just under 38" which is just under 97cm.
> You can always have a leather worker or cobbler put in an extra hole higher up the strap to make it shorter.
> 
> I did measure the adjustable part separately, and it's an additional 7" (18cm"), so the total length of the strap is 45" or 114cm.
> 
> I'll say this, I'm  not loving the design at all. Trying to adjust the length is very difficult, and I don't think I can be careful enough without causing damage to the leather around the holes/eyelets.


If you look closely at the holes you should see a small leather slit on each one, which allows the hole to open up so you can poke the little thingie through (technical term). On my mini Pom the slit hadn't been opened all the way through on the hole I needed so I carefully used a blade to open it.


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> If you look closely at the holes you should see a small leather slit on each one, which allows the hole to open up so you can poke the little thingie through (technical term). On my mini Pom the slit hadn't been opened all the way through on the hole I needed so I carefully used a blade to open it.



Yeah, I see what you mean.. hmm..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

love to use different straps


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> love to use different straps


While I totally admire some of the straps you all come up with, I simply can't substitute any other strap for the original. My OCD tells me not to ...even if it would make the bag so much more wearable...I'm probably going to let my 05 City go for that reason. The only City I have left ...


----------



## Arielgal

BPC said:


> For black bags with regular HW, I purchased the longer  strap from Balenciaga.
> I also bought a cheap metal strap off of ebay (10 USD) and have been using it with my first. Can also use it for my cities with sh.
> Two pics I previously posted elsewhere.
> View attachment 3743658
> View attachment 3743659





Pollie-Jean said:


> love to use different straps



The chains on your bags look lovely, BPC and PollieJean! ❤❤❤ i love this thread as i can learn many ingenious ways to lengthen straps as I have a first. I also love @ksuromax  long chain strap for her first outremer. The long chain straps make the bags more wearable!


----------



## BPC

muchstuff said:


> While I totally admire some of the straps you all come up with, I simply can't substitute any other strap for the original. My OCD tells me not to ...even if it would make the bag so much more wearable...I'm probably going to let my 05 City go for that reason. The only City I have left ...



Your post made me laugh (in a good way because I'm OCD about many things.)

I know what you mean though, but honestly, the longer straps make the bags much more wearable. 
Would never have bought a first if I couldn't do x-body. I think that bag was meant for a long strap- it just suits it so well. 
As for the city I look at it this way-
if you're not a fan of wearing it on the shoulder, using a cross-body means saving the handles. Even Bal themselves came out with a longer strap for their city bags. So maybe give it a try and see if it works for you?


----------



## BPC

Arielgal said:


> The chains on your bags look lovely, BPC and PollieJean! ❤❤❤ i love this thread as i can learn many ingenious ways to lengthen straps as I have a first. I also love @ksuromax  long chain strap for her first outremer. The long chain straps make the bags more wearable!



Thanks. But my post should have read, I bought the strap off of Amazon, not Ebay .


----------



## muchstuff

BPC said:


> Your post made me laugh (in a good way because I'm OCD about many things.)
> 
> I know what you mean though, but honestly, the longer straps make the bags much more wearable.
> Would never have bought a first if I couldn't do x-body. I think that bag was meant for a long strap- it just suits it so well.
> As for the city I look at it this way-
> if you're not a fan of wearing it on the shoulder, using a cross-body means saving the handles. Even Bal themselves came out with a longer strap for their city bags. So maybe give it a try and see if it works for you?



If the longer strap made the City work as a shoulder bag perhaps but I'm not huge on cross body with a bag the size of the City. The First, sure, but my First is rouge theatre so no strap match . I have exactly one of each, my black 05 City and my RT First, have sold all of the others. My 09 black, true red, eggplant, mogano, all beautiful City bags,  My 03 black First, my Coquelicot First, all sold. I love the look of them but they just aren't the right style for me I guess. I need to try a Town, it's a good size for cross body and big enough I think for all of my junk.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love Gunmetal Hardware


----------



## cat1967

This chain extension looks so nice on your bag.  Such a great idea.  I would love to wear my City bags crossbody.


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love Gunmetal Hardware


LOVE this ....gunmetal fan right along with you Pollie-Jean!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cat1967 said:


> This chain extension looks so nice on your bag.  Such a great idea.  I would love to wear my City bags crossbody.



Thank you  Try Mautto , they've  an impressive selection



Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this ....gunmetal fan right along with you Pollie-Jean!!!



 Thank you , my dear
how unfortunate it is so rare...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## bellebellebelle19

I second mautto! They're lovely and willing to make you a custom strap.


----------



## Aslamkhan

great idea of post


----------



## Antigone

This is pretty ghetto but it will do until I find my black crossbody


----------



## dichka

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love Gunmetal Hardware


how much heavier does that metal strap make it? was thinking of ordering one on Mautto


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ not much 
another Mautto strap


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ not much
> another Mautto strap


Looks awesome & i totally LOVE that Bal of yours....stunner!!


----------



## cat1967

Thanks again for this post and thread. I am also looking for longer straps. I will check Mautto.


----------



## Beauty2c

I bought a separate strap for it. Does it cheapen the bag? Love your comments. I have not wearing the new strap with the bag yet. I am not sure how it will look. Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> I bought a separate strap for it. Does it cheapen the bag? Love your comments. I have not wearing the new strap with the bag yet. I am not sure how it will look. Thanks


Many tPFers purchase separate straps for their Bals. I'm a bit of a purist personally and don't. If you're happy with it, that's what matters!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

lilinko said:


> I bought a separate strap for it. Does it cheapen the bag? Love your comments. I have not wearing the new strap with the bag yet. I am not sure how it will look. Thanks



I am always into individualising my bags, whether with a charm or different strap.  I really like how some girls add a twilly to the handles which also gives a new look.  It just spices things up a bit & makes a bag multi-dimensional.  Most of all it's fun to pick out new accessories to add to bag a beach day


----------



## Beauty2c

The Bal store in Costa Mesa, CA carries only black straps for $165.00.  No fashion colors.  If you bring the bag, the repair manager may be able to order which will take up to one year according to SA.


----------



## Kendie26

lilinko said:


> I bought a separate strap for it. Does it cheapen the bag? Love your comments. I have not wearing the new strap with the bag yet. I am not sure how it will look. Thanks


I totally dig it (I’m a flower power kind of chick)


----------



## wobertow

Oh my goodness! Awesome ideas! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## alla.miss

want to chime in with my recommendation, maybe of some help to some one.
I have been looking for an adjustable strap for my bleu paon ME city to be able to wear it crossbody at the height somewhere between my hip bone and waist line.
And although I appreciate that one can buy a separate Balenciaga strap nowadays, it just doesn't suit my bag because: 1) black doesn't look good with bleu paon 2) too thin 3) too long.
Found a great solution at Anya Hindmarch, tried it on at dept store, sorry wasn't able to make a photo. But it is just perfect: 1) is it wide and adjustable 2) sits so comfortably on shoulder 3) great color match - navy with bleu paon much better than black.
Here is the pic from the internet of the strap that I want to buy (pricey...) AH also has this one in other colours like burgundy and without stickers. Also found Marc Jacobs straps are nice, but they have black leather detail, wich doesn't go with bleu paon (not a perfectionisthere, but just don't like).
I need this in my life!


----------



## Beauty2c

alla.miss said:


> want to chime in with my recommendation, maybe of some help to some one.
> I have been looking for an adjustable strap for my bleu paon ME city to be able to wear it crossbody at the height somewhere between my hip bone and waist line.
> And although I appreciate that one can buy a separate Balenciaga strap nowadays, it just doesn't suit my bag because: 1) black doesn't look good with bleu paon 2) too thin 3) too long.
> Found a great solution at Anya Hindmarch, tried it on at dept store, sorry wasn't able to make a photo. But it is just perfect: 1) is it wide and adjustable 2) sits so comfortably on shoulder 3) great color match - navy with bleu paon much better than black.
> Here is the pic from the internet of the strap that I want to buy (pricey...) AH also has this one in other colours like burgundy and without stickers. Also found Marc Jacobs straps are nice, but they have black leather detail, wich doesn't go with bleu paon (not a perfectionisthere, but just don't like).
> I need this in my life!
> View attachment 3980111
> View attachment 3980112



I found two extenders from Amazon that work well.  Here are the pictures


----------



## Antigone

What's your opinion on using a strap with a different hardware? I only have one crossbody strap - with silver HW. I'm thinking of using it with my RH cities. 

To be honest, I would prefer the same HW but until a preowned Bal with a longer crossbody strap with RH comes along, I'm stuck. The bags came with charms with silver clasps and I think they look alright so I am thinking of keeping the charm on and and use my strap so that the silver on the charm will tie with the silver HW.


----------



## Beauty2c

Antigone said:


> What's your opinion on using a strap with a different hardware? I only have one crossbody strap - with silver HW. I'm thinking of using it with my RH cities.
> 
> To be honest, I would prefer the same HW but until a preowned Bal with a longer crossbody strap with RH comes along, I'm stuck. The bags came with charms with silver clasps and I think they look alright so I am thinking of keeping the charm on and and use my strap so that the silver on the charm will tie with the silver HW.



I am not sure about mixing gold tone and silver tone hardware. Now a days, you can mix anything to show your own personality and style. I am finally accepting wearing shoes and bags not in the same color. Haha...


----------



## Antigone

Do these look weird?

I used the Velo Silver HW strap with my RH cities.


----------



## Beauty2c

Antigone said:


> Do these look weird?
> 
> I used the Velo Silver HW strap with my RH cities.



Looks good to me!! Since the strap is of the same color, it definitely works.


----------



## Antigone

lilinko said:


> Looks good to me!! Since the strap is of the same color, it definitely works.



Thank you!


----------



## Stephanieg218

I’m so glad I found this thread!  I’ve been thinking about getting a chain strap from Mautto for my ME Town.  The strap is adjustable but I want the option of a shorter shoulder strap.


----------



## mari_kk11

Hi all! Not sure if this has been raised, but I'd like to shorten the strap of my City bag as it bothers me hanging way below my hip. I've asked at the London Boutique and I was told they could send it to Italy so they could punch additional holes in the strap but that would take too long! Any other ideas/DIY anyone tried? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

mari_kk11 said:


> Hi all! Not sure if this has been raised, but I'd like to shorten the strap of my City bag as it bothers me hanging way below my hip. I've asked at the London Boutique and I was told they could send it to Italy so they could punch additional holes in the strap but that would take too long! Any other ideas/DIY anyone tried? Thanks


What does the strap end look like on your bag?


----------



## mari_kk11

muchstuff said:


> What does the strap end look like on your bag?



I've removed the hook part in between the strap and the O ring, and it shortened a bit, but this is only doable on one side of the strap. Any other ideas would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

mari_kk11 said:


> I've removed the hook part in between the strap and the O ring, and it shortened a bit, but this is only doable on one side of the strap. Any other ideas would be helpful, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458012


Sorry but I'm not clear on your strap. Usually either there's bale on both ends or both ends have the stud and hole combination. Can you shown me the whole strap?


----------



## mari_kk11

muchstuff said:


> What does the strap end look like on your bag?





muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I'm not clear on your strap. Usually either there's bale on both ends or both ends have the stud and hole combination. Can you shown me the whole strap?



Sorry hopefully this is more clear - I was able to remove the hook-like part from one end by unfastening the strap but the other end is 'seamed' so can't do the same.


----------



## muchstuff

mari_kk11 said:


> Sorry hopefully this is more clear - I was able to remove the hook-like part from one end by unfastening the strap but the other end is 'seamed' so can't do the same.
> View attachment 4458019


Ah OK so there are bales on either end but it adjusts as well. I've shortened a couple straps on my Bazar bags. I've added holes, you have to thread the studs through the O rings, see if these pics help to explain it...

This is how your strap would look normally on the end with the stud adjustment (the Bazar doesn't have bales so use your imagination).
	

		
			
		

		
	



Undo your studs and pull them through the O ring.


Now determine where you want to punch new holes according to the strap length you desire.



You can see my new holes are way up the strap. That's because the XS Bazar is a cross body and I was adjusting it to be a shoulder bag. Use one of the small leather loops to secure the end of the strap.



The hardest thing to do here is to make sure the distance between the new holes is the same as the distance between the studs, otherwise you get a bit of gap, as you can see here with my silver Bazar strap.


The other thing is that if the studs are up on your shoulder you can feel them a little (I have bony little shoulders so I notice more than some would I think). Here's the tool I use to punch holes.


Hopefully this makes sense. Keep in mind the the minute you add holes you decrease resale value. But I wanted these bags usable for me so I went ahead and did it.


----------



## mari_kk11

muchstuff said:


> Ah OK so there are bales on either end but it adjusts as well. I've shortened a couple straps on my Bazar bags. I've added holes, you have to thread the studs through the O rings, see if these pics help to explain it...
> 
> This is how your strap would look normally on the end with the stud adjustment (the Bazar doesn't have bales so use your imagination).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458027
> 
> Undo your studs and pull them through the O ring.
> View attachment 4458030
> 
> Now determine where you want to punch new holes according to the strap length you desire.
> View attachment 4458031
> 
> 
> You can see my new holes are way up the strap. That's because the XS Bazar is a cross body and I was adjusting it to be a shoulder bag. Use one of the small leather loops to secure the end of the strap.
> View attachment 4458032
> 
> 
> The hardest thing to do here is to make sure the distance between the new holes is the same as the distance between the studs, otherwise you get a bit of gap, as you can see here with my silver Bazar strap.
> View attachment 4458033
> 
> The other thing is that if the studs are up on your shoulder you can feel them a little (I have bony little shoulders so I notice more than some would I think). Here's the tool I use to punch holes.
> View attachment 4458034
> 
> Hopefully this makes sense. Keep in mind the the minute you add holes you decrease resale value. But I wanted these bags usable for me so I went ahead and did it.



Thanks so much! I previously looked into the stud re-adjustment and thought they would offer that at the boutique, but I guess I should buy the tool and try this my own! As you said, I wouldn't mind about the value decrease as I intend to keep it as long as it lasts


----------



## muchstuff

mari_kk11 said:


> Thanks so much! I previously looked into the stud re-adjustment and though they would offer that at the boutique, but I guess I should buy the tool and try this my own! As you said, I wouldn't mind about the value decrease as I intend to keep it as long as it lasts


The only way you could actually shorten the strap any other way would be to take it to a cobbler and have them shorten it at the bale end.  So that’s an option as well. They wouldn’t be able to redo the sealant though but I don’t know if that’s a really big deal.


----------



## mari_kk11

muchstuff said:


> The only way you could actually shorten the strap any other way would be to take it to a cobbler and have them shorten it at the bale end.  So that’s an option as well. They wouldn’t be able to redo the sealant though but I don’t know if that’s a really big deal.


Thanks a lot, appreciate the advice!


----------



## muchstuff

mari_kk11 said:


> Thanks a lot, appreciate the advice!


Good luck!


----------



## alla.miss

ladies! this is brilliant! muchstuff & mari-kk11!!
I removed my both bales from my BO city and now it so nice cross-body! Might want a little bit shorter, as I like my crossbody bags to sit quite high, just my liking.
this is such a game changer!
and no more "bling-bling"


----------



## mari_kk11

alla.miss said:


> ladies! this is brilliant! muchstuff & mari-kk11!!
> I removed my both bales from my BO city and now it so nice cross-body! Might want a little bit shorter, as I like my crossbody bags to sit quite high, just my liking.
> this is such a game changer!
> and no more "bling-bling"



Awesome! I remember a few years ago friends complaining about the City strap being too short and now they've made it too long, haha! Glad we can find workarounds


----------



## Pennycal

I have a City with RH I wonder if this antique gold extender would work?









						Handbag Chain Strap Extender, Antique Gold, Gold, Silver, Gun Metal Chain Extender
					

Order from our extensive collection of Chain Strap Extender online at the best prices. Explore purse chain extender, bag strap extender, bag & crossbody strap extender & more!




					lsleather.com.au


----------



## muchstuff

Pennycal said:


> I have a City with RH I wonder if this antique gold extender would work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbag Chain Strap Extender, Antique Gold, Gold, Silver, Gun Metal Chain Extender
> 
> 
> Order from our extensive collection of Chain Strap Extender online at the best prices. Explore purse chain extender, bag strap extender, bag & crossbody strap extender & more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lsleather.com.au


If you like the look I can't see why not. The clasp would attach to the O ring on the bag and the other end would attach to the clasp on the strap.


----------



## Pennycal

Thanks I guess it doesn't have to be exact. I thought about replacing the whole strap just for days when I am running about but this could be a good compromise.


----------

